
UBeam Declassifies Secrets to Try to Prove Wireless Power Is Possible - jhonovich
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/07/wireless-power-charger
======
DrScump
Posted _twice_ already in past day. The one with a lot of comments is:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10528663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10528663)

